# In the lightning report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Good weather and perfect tide was followed by strong winds and magical electrical lights from the sky. Bite was on good as the nasty cell pushed north of us. But it just turned and covered us up. So we ran for the barn an hour early.. Lost a nice 5 lber at the boat too. 










It was like being in a war zone with all the flashes. 

Capt Mike


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Hey Capt

What are u getting the bass on ?


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Rico's / Don Iveno Splash It's/ Horny Toads and Zippin Ziggy's..

Kinda sounds like a new language don't it.. 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------

